# Alternatives to "a/d Prescription Diet"?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

a/d is special canned food for cats in recovery after physical problems who need extra strengthening. The vet recommended a/d for a cat that's too thin and malnourished due to illness and can't eat solid food, but I was wondering if there are other or better options out there? I haven't been able to find anything similar except by Royal Canin, but I don't like Royal Canin in general, so I don't think it'll be a comparative option.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Here are the ingredients for Hill's A/D: 179.55 CALORIES PER 5.5 ounce can

Water, Pork Liver, Poultry Liver, Chicken, Corn Flour, Pork Protein Isolate, Fish Oil, Chicken Liver Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Guar Gum, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Magnesium Oxide, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Beta Carotene, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid. 

Here are the ingredients for Wellness Chicken: 220 CALORIES PER 5.5 OUNCE CAN 

Chicken, Chicken Liver, Turkey, Chicken Broth, Carrots, Natural Chicken Flavor, Sweet Potatoes, Squash, Zucchini, Cranberries, Blueberries, Guar Gum, Dicalcium Phosphate, Carrageenan, Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Taurine, Iron Proteinate (a source of Chelated Iron), Beta-Carotene, Zinc Proteinate (a source of Chelated Zinc), Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Proteinate (a source of Chelated Cobalt), Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Proteinate (a source of Chelated Copper), Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate (a source of Chelated Manganese), Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Biotin.

When I was trying to get some weight back on to my hyperthyroid cat who also had some other health problems, I looked for the highest calorie count in a grain-free wet food. The Wellness Chicken was it. I sometimes added a tablespoon of hot water to the food and really mixed it up - it was about the consistency of the A/D. 

Another really mushy Wellness food is the Sardine, Shrimp and Crab. Felix went crazy for it (for a few weeks anyway!). That one was around 165 calories in a 5.5 ounce can.

I preferred to give him quality proteins over the heavy liver proteins and corn flour of the A/D. He did gain some weight back.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Oscarsmom! That's indeed an option I'll look for.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Typically kitten foods pack a higher calorie content....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it ok to give her kitten food, then? I've been giving her Science Diet for kittens because it contains L-Lysine, but wasn't sure if I'm doing the right thing...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sure it's OK to give her kitten food if she's been sick and needs the calories.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I also tried the Wellness Kitten food, but found that the Chicken had a little more protein content ; the kitten food had more fat. Maybe another brand kitten food might be different. The protein is important so that your cat doesn't lose muscle mass. Here's a great website that talks about the importance of protein for older cats: Animal Endocrine Clinic: Diet and Nutritional Management of Hyperthyroid Cats


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree--either Evo 95% meat formulae or Wellness CORE would be good choices. Science Diet/Hills foods are pretty nasty, really. If there is a CORE kitten formula, that would be a good choice--Evo 95% is the same for everyone. Get some Nutrical (from vet or online)--most cats like the taste and will lick it off your finger. A few fingerfuls twice a day adds a lot of cals.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What is a "CORE" kitten formula?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wellness CORE brand food. They do have a new kitten formula but it's only been out for a few months...may not be available where you are yet (can you get Wellness?)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

No, no Wellness or Evo are imported here.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Just wanted to update that she put on a lot of weight in just 1 week, and has so much more energy, with the a/d, the L-Lysine and the Nutrical. I was lucky there's a place that sells Nutri Cal and one that sells L-Lysine in this country! As to wet food, there's only a/d for recovering / too thin cats.


----------

